
Ask HN: Share companies you had worst interview experience with - throwawaypvalue
One of the worst experiences that happens and I am seeing more of it is either companies going completely unresponsive or cold rejections after asking the candidate to be deeply invested.<p>One such experience was from slack. Huge time consuming coding exercise followed by long silence and unexplained cold(no-reply) rejection.
======
throwawaypvalue
another similar experience that was submitted today to HN:
[https://medium.com/@evnowandforever/f-you-i-quit-hiring-
is-b...](https://medium.com/@evnowandforever/f-you-i-quit-hiring-is-broken-
bb8f3a48d324#.g719vyvbv)

------
gjolund
SpaceX

~~~
throwawaypvalue
oh ok could you also elaborate on your experience?

